
Sign up if you would like a pair of custom fit sandals this summer - zparkar
http://kontoors.webflow.io
======
zparkar
We are Kontoors. We design and manufacture shoes based on the shape of your
foot. We are doing a soft launch this summer with sandals and would like to
pick the first 100 people who sign up and fit our user profile to snag a pair.
Reach out to us with suggestions or if you want to share you shoe horror
stories.

